# catback exhaust???



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

i just wanted to finally understand how does a cat-back exhaust work...more hp than a regular muffler? and why would i get a cat-back rather than others...anyone??


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

a cat-back exhaust is what it's name says it is.

it is an exhaust system changes your exhaust pipes from the catylatic converter back to the muffler.

soo.. cat-back describes any exhaust system with new pipes from the cat back, that are usually bigger than the stock pipes and have a more free flowing muffler. And the reason your supposed to get more horsepower is because the pipes are bigger and usually more freeerfolwing.


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

thanks bro for the info...
i friend got a CAI for his altima, and later a pretty good exhaust...sounded great and everthing with performance...later he went and got headers for it... now he sounds some what of a crx real noisy.... would that cat-back do the same?? if i were to get headers later...anyone?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

go here:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march02/stromung.shtml 
and here:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/hotshot.shtml 

but to sum it up, adding a header will (on most cars) make the car sound raspy (can of angry bees) . Most cat-back exhausts dont produce raspy sounds by themselves they usually produce low and mellow tones, BUT SOME DO, so just do you research on the one you want. 

on my car i have a JWT pop, and a stromung exhaust, which makes a low pleasing performance tone at low rpm's and it roars like crazy at WOT.

if you are going to get a header you should make sure that u get a resonator put into you exhaust system to muffel the sound.

so far in my experience of riding/driving car with intake, exhaust, and header the resonator and muffler dampen the "rice" sound pretty well but it is still noticable


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

sweet info...!! thanks for that


----------



## mochiluvr (Mar 8, 2003)

what's a resonator? whats the diff between it and the cat?


----------

